# butter bei die fisch - trails rund um Landstuhl, KL, Hohenecken und Umgebung



## Ransom Andy (11. Mai 2011)

hallo gemeinde,

ich suche AM/TRAILBIKE/Enduro und Freeride Menschen, die mir die Trails um die Region KL ein wenig zeigen.

ich bin oft und gerne von hauptstuhl bis kindsbach unterwegs. würde aber gerne noch etwas weiter in richtung kl fahren.

gruss, andy


----------



## <NoFear> (11. Mai 2011)

tjoaa, würd mich da mal anschließen. demnächst befahren wir gemeinsam die trails rund um landstuhl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (12. Mai 2011)

...gerne auch per PN


----------



## Ransom Andy (16. Mai 2011)

hmm, keine? nun gut...


----------



## <NoFear> (16. Mai 2011)

die guggn vllt ned do rinn... besser im pälzer regionalteil posten


----------



## Whitestar (16. November 2013)

bin auch neu hier und suche schöne Trails zum DH
Gruß Angel


----------



## Ransom Andy (6. Dezember 2013)

Jessas, der Thread ist von mir? Und uralt noch dazu


----------



## Vicious6circle (12. Juni 2014)

Mittlerweile ein paar Trails gefunden?

Ich bike meist im Wald zwischen Landstuhl und Martinshöhe.
Ansonsten gelegentlich mal bei Homburg (Uni) unterwegs.


----------



## HH76 (14. August 2014)

Probiert mal den Singletrial  Parcour in Hochspeyer .


----------



## <NoFear> (14. August 2014)

Was soll mit dem sein?


----------

